# Thoughts on an old fashioned s�ance



## tayasdad (Oct 19, 2012)

I think its an great original idea for halloween party.....but I am a bit weary os seance's myself and probably would not partake...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We've done a fake seance before, where we enlisted help from friends in making things happen throughout the seance. Most of it was done via fishing line strung from objects and out nearby windows and a couple of remote controlled on/off electrical switches for lamps and a TV to turn on and off. Our invited guests got startled a few times and had a good laugh. We did not use a real medium, just a person I work with that was unknown to our guests. We gave her a bunch of personal information about our invited guests. Some was common knowledge among us, other stuff was brand new information gained from the lack of privacy when people routinely use social media.  Thank you Facebook for making the evening a success! There were no ill effects and we have not had any paranormal activity afterward.


I would still not try to make any actual contact though. I am very skeptical about the paranormal and afterworld, but not as much as I used to be after the Ouija board incident at one of our Halloween Boo Bashes.


Eric


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the idea, personally, but there are several of my group that would not attend for religious reasons if I did a similar theme. I can't even convince them that Tarot cards are not "devil" cards and even preface my readings with a "this is entertainment only" speech...

As long as you know your group to be okay with the idea of conducting a (real or even a fake) seance, I'd say go for it because it sounds like a fun theme!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd go with fake because you just can't count on those lazy spirits to show when ya need 'em! I'd stack the deck in you favour, there's plenty of sites out there & plenty of folks here that could help in faking it. 

Houdini was an expert at debunking those fake spiritualists of his time, I'm sure any Houdini site would help. In fact, Houdini died on Halloween & said if he could ever come back he'd tell his wife "Rosabelle believe" & give a code. His wife held a seance every year on Halloween & on the 10 year after no "real" contact she blew out the candle she'd kept burning since his death & said that 10 years was long enough to wait for any man.

I had a fascination for the man when I was in elementary school. I think it's why I can't stand magic to this day. I know it's all smoke & mirrors & lies so it never does much for me. Except maybe Penn & Teller because they tell you how it works.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I really appreciate the responses,all. I think we will push for this and control the actions ourselves. I've read a few books on the Cora Frye era and understand a few of the tricks of the trade. I can rig up the ouija, employ some close friends, and maybe get some ideas from you guys as it progresses. Well, better get started on props. This should be fun!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Either way, I think it's a superb idea. I'd love to attend a REAL seance! Now I want to do one here. I think I'll have to talk to some local friends.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I pulled out the wood burner last night and started on a Ouija board that I can put ok magnets into. I don't have the skill set to make a planchette so that is going to have to wait til hubby gets back in July. I'm also thinking of "hiring a medium" i.e. employing a friend that the other invited guests have yet to meet. There are so many electronics options on this one, I'm. Thinking a franks box and an old light up spirit board...anyone know what those are called? It's like a wooden board, a swithch, a small bulb and a couple of wires that's easily rigged for yes or no questions.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Where I am from, Séances are still common practice. Common enough where I accidentally walked in on more than a few in my day.

My best advice if you are attempting to conduct a true Séance is to locate someone experienced. Not sure how simple that is where YOU live. Since leaving home, I am still learning how off where I am now is. If I were trying to conduct one here, I would hardly know where to begin (Aside from the obvious of having family back home take the train)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

How about, try it real...then have the fake as a back-up/insurance? 

Heck yes I'd come. But I'm the kind who will also dance in a fairy ring....


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> How about, try it real...then have the fake as a back-up/insurance?
> 
> Heck yes I'd come. But I'm the kind who will also dance in a fairy ring....


Haha, you and I both! I think we're going for the set up with parlour tricks, of course I still plan to hold a separate real séance this fall season as well. Perhaps with an even more selective guest list.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh how fun! I just read a book called Paranomality which explains why people see what they see in various situations. There was a chapter on seances, how that all got started and how people do it. What might be fun for you is something called table tipping. Apparently this was a big deal back in those days where people would keep their hand on a small table that can be easily tilted. They said around 1 foot square by 2 feet tall or thereabouts--something that can be easily tipped. After about 40 minutes, these tables would begin to tilt and move wildly, sometimes all about the room. Science unveiled that the people do it themselves unconsciously through something called ideomotor movement.

If you decided to do this for your party, the idea is to have four to six people with their hands on the table. They are to be reminded periodically to keep their fingers on the table and NOT to move it (this actually helps the response to MOVE the table). In the meantime, the group is encouraged to make small talk, sing songs, whatever to keep their minds off the table. If after 40 minutes, the table doesn't move, the author said a slight push from you should get it all started. He's done many successful table tippings and makes it sound like this is real easy to accomplish. By the way, this same method works the Ouija board. Here's a link on how that's done.

http://www.prairieghosts.com/table.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2eDDP0fHRs - Toward the end of this video, their table really gets moving!

You'll have to let us know how this turned out for you.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dawnski, absolutely priceless information. Thanks so much. I'll definitely be including a table tipping session, and sounds as if I'll also be picking up a new read.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

This site may serve as inspiration:

http://www.outlaw-effects.com/store/

This is a magician's site that specializes in bizarre magic and seance type effects. Especially if you look under the "Bizarre Magic" tab you'll find all sorts of effects you could consider doing. They come up with great backstories for all their stuff that is worth considering as well. Most of their stuff is expensive (some wildly so) but its a good source for inspiration.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I love this forum. Having this team of people behind everything we do makes anything seem plausible. Update on this year's séance: ouija board is getting the finishing touches. My two closest friends have been employed to help behind the scenes so that everything can be done directly in front of the "audience" just as it would have been back in the days of profit. I'm looking to order a few things from http://www.unleashyourdreams.co.uk/Unleash_Your_Dreams/Home.html to save time because their prices seem fair enough. Next project is a spirit box. I'll also be utilizing pk magnets for this one, probably with a few points of effect, much like the jewelry box on outlaw-effects.com (thanks for that, monster squad) I have a mental image of how I want the box to look. That is going to be the hardest part; trying to find one that fits with multiple drawers and catches, but I'm sure it will turn up in time. Meanwhile I can start work on rigging and fishing line. Any advice on lighting as to not foil my fishing line plans is more than welcome. It's all experimentation for me.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

One trick "real" mediums used back then to produce "ectoplasm" is easy to replicate: tightly fold up and soak some cheesecloth, insert into cheek, and slowly unwind and expel it from the mouth during the seance - in low light, it's a dramatic effect.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks alley dweller. I was looking into the ectoplasm idea, but wasn't sure of the medium to go about it. You saved me from fake cobwebs in the mouth as a tester to be honest. Haha


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been thinking of you Druidess. I've started collecting images and info on the paranormal/occuult. Found some great pics that you could print out and frame, put on your wall, etc. to help create the mood for your party. http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-paranormaloccult/

If you have the space, it might be fun to have a fake wall where you've nailed items to make it appear they are floating in disarray. I think I might do a psychic research theme for next year.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wonderful stuff dawnski! I love the false wall idea. We definitely have the space. That's one luxury of these old houses. Thanks so much!!


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

I've studied séances for quite a while so hopefully I can offer some advise. First, I'll say that the most important part is know your audience. Spiritualism is an actual religion in which its followers truly believe that there are genuine Mediums who can contact the dead, Ouija boards are real, ghosts exist, so forth and so on (Dan Ackroyd is a Spiritualist). If one of these people is in your audience, you have to deal with the ramifications of what they perceive as insulting or the physiological impact that a Séance can have. Try to keep that in mind. Second, there are people out there that believe in everything. You name it, Bigfoot, Loch ness, the Amityville house, (insert whatever you want). You get the idea. While these people can be a big help, keep in mind of what I said first. You run the risk of changing a person's entire existence. Just imagine if someone presented undeniable proof that your religion you've followed all your life is entirely a lie.

With that said, I would recommend you call it a "Séance Experience" and explain first that everything that will happen is a recreation of the séances of the Spiritualist era, and that no spirits will be contacted. Get the sitters involved. Make it about them, not you. By that I mean, be the Medium, but they are the stars. make sense? Séances are all about atmosphere and suggestion. If you say something like..."is it me, or is it suddenly feel colder in here?" "Does anyone feel a presence in the room?" Suggest all kinds of stuff and the Séance will become self working in people's minds. Their imagination will do all the work for you. All you have to do is set the stage. 

Get with me if you have any questions.

I hope this helps you! I'm excited to see how it goes for you!


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Alleydweller said:


> One trick "real" mediums used back then to produce "ectoplasm" is easy to replicate: tightly fold up and soak some cheesecloth, insert into cheek, and slowly unwind and expel it from the mouth during the seance - in low light, it's a dramatic effect.


Palming a piece of alka selzter works, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving this idea can not wait to see pics of all the things you create for this


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Any updates on this idea?


----------

